# Starting out, buying someone's setup, I Need Analysis



## Raelorn (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey there. I have been doing much research on setting up a marine tank and was thinking of breaking in fast. I was just curious if anyone thinks this sounds like a good deal for the equiptment or do you think I am about to get ripped off? I was going to purchase everything myself but if this sounds like a good deal then I am open to your comments. I look forward to posting my tank journal in the future  The Guy wants $425 for it all.

My plans in the future are to add in a clownfish pair, cleaner crew, and start out slow. 

"40 GAL FLAT BACK HEX REEF SETUP.IT COMES WITH TANK (GLASS),PINE STAND,150 HQI CLAMP ON FIXTURE,FLUVAL 405 (UP TO 100 GAL),2 NEW HYDOR KORALIA POWER HEADS (A MUST HAVE,JUST CAME OUT),RED SEA PRIZIM SKIMMER,DIGITAL THERMOMETER,MAGFLOAT AQUARIUM GLASS CLEANER,40LBS LIVE SAND,70LBS LIVE ROCK(WALT SMITHS),1 CLEANER SHRIMP,1 ORANGE BUTTON PYLOP ROCK,SALTWATER TEST KIT,HYDROMETER,2 BOOKS (REEF SECRETS,AND THE CONSCIENTIOUS MARINE AQUARIST)THIS IS A LOT FOR THIS LITTLE PRICE ITS A STEAL.TANKS READY TO GO ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS ADD SHRIMP,CORALS AND WHATEVER ELSE YOU WANT."


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds pretty decent to me.

It looks like you may need to buy a sump.

Be sure to add the clownfish in together, though.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, IMO, the skimmer is junk, the lighting is insufficient for that tank, and have fun keeping the hex corners cleaned of coraline. On the positive side, It looks like nice rock, the Koralia is a nice powerhead, and the test kits, Magfloat, and books make for a nice bonus. In all, I think it's a fair price for whats included, but you could do better. I think if you purchased this set-up as is, and expected to keep a nice reef, you will end up disappointed. 

If youre looking to buy used, look for something with a real skimmer, a sump with Fuge, lighting in excess of 5 watts per gallon and preferably a reef ready tank.


----------

